# Supermarkets:Who offers  best value & quality?



## horusd (25 Apr 2011)

The adverts for whose best in value are non-stop. Dunne's Tesco's, Supervalu etc. I find it bewildering. Anecdotally, who do you think offers the overall best deals, or do you (like me) go to various places for different things? Have your shopping habits changed in the recession?

In the main I shop locally with Aldi who I find consistently great value. Lettuce, potatoes, tomatoes etc @ .49cents is very hard to beat,cholesterol drinks for 1.60 etc. I find the quality is  good, and their organic meats very good and well priced, ie chicken for 5.99.   But I usually buy most meat in the butchers or Supervalu and day to day stuff like milk in the local shop, and I treat myself to M&S and Superquinn now and then for speciality items.


----------



## eggerb (25 Apr 2011)

Haven't been following the series but [broken link removed] of RTE's Consumer Show mentioned a survey they have been undertaking since January. There have been a lot of fluctuations between the 4 mainstream with Superquinn consistently coming out he most expensive. www.fitthebill.ie gets a mention - looks like it could be worth checking out.


----------



## Sandals (26 Apr 2011)

goin to a few shops around offers the best value, I do check the papers for deals, like sundays indo add on dunnes led to €17odd saving on buy one get one free items that I needed today. Dunnes I see got rid of the 48cent veg offer very quick.

Last weeks galway advertiser had a tesco coupon that if one spent €40 you got €10 off. Brillant. Now I dont rate the ornamore store but I was five minutes in there, bought €58 worth of nappies for €48. Hope to see some more of these coupons.


----------



## Grizzly (27 Apr 2011)

I do most of my shop in Tesco but I often go to SuperValu in Mount Merrion for some good offers. They also have a good fish counter and they sell interesting game steaks such as Ostrich, Wild Boar, Kangaroo and mixed meats for game pie. Quite often they have Prosecco on special offer here also.


----------



## liaconn (27 Apr 2011)

I find Aldi the best value, but Supervalu often have good bargains especially in meat and wine. I avoid Superquinn. They are very expensive and rarely have good bargains - usually they are of the buy one get one half price type.


----------



## Eithneangela (27 Apr 2011)

Aldi/Lidl for cereal, cheese, cooked meats, milk, eggs, spreads, yogurts, frozen fruit & veg, household cleaning items, fresh fruit and veg.  Tesco reduced to clear section for specials.  Dunnes for half-price meats and bread. Supervalu for fish.  Luckily in Gorey they're all within walking distance of each other.


----------



## Oscaresque (2 May 2011)

I mainly shop where is convenient. I live and work near a Lidl and think their fruit/veg are great. Great selection, price, quality. But will pop into Tesco's, Dunnes and more often then is good value, Super Value but again it is convenient to my bus.

Not sure which are better value between Tesco's and Dunnes but I like Tesco's selection of own brand goods.


----------

